# Romeo Y Julieta - Cazadores



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

Tell me about these......size looks enticing to me. :nerd2:
Thanks Gents
:vs_cool:


----------



## Gummy Jones (Mar 30, 2017)

i have had 10 in my career, all aged at least 4 years

id say 8/10 were rolled very well and very enjoyable

havent had one in ~1.5 years but remember them being medium and a bit monotone

id buy more because i like that vitola and they are readily available


others may be more help


----------



## Jrfoxx2 (May 30, 2019)

I'm curious as well. I like the size of the JLP Cazadores and have the RyJ Cazadores on my list to try

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

I thought RyJ Cazzies would be right up my alley because of the size and them being touted as the strongest RyJ. But after 3 boxes of them I have not been thrilled. In fact I'm pretty down on them. Lots plugged and overfilled... and a bunch that were undercured. Maybe it was just luck of the draw (3 boxes?), but maybe it's low priority on tobacco selection and inexperienced rollers at the factory. IDK

If you can find them and the higher price doesn't bother you, IMO Partagas 898's are far superior in a similar vitola.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Perfecto Dave said:


> Tell me about these......size looks enticing to me. :nerd2:
> Thanks Gents
> :vs_cool:


_OMG the best of the best when you can find them.
Not like any other RYJ you have ever smoked.
I am gonna quote BULLMAN here.
GO DEEP!
If you are leery split a box 
_ :vs_cool:


----------



## DanWil84 (May 1, 2020)

So I must be the best Tony . And not this is not a invitation to pm me 

Verstuurd vanaf mijn VOG-L29 met Tapatalk


----------



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

curmudgeonista said:


> I thought RyJ Cazzies would be right up my alley because of the size and them being touted as the strongest RyJ. But after 3 boxes of them I have not been thrilled. In fact I'm pretty down on them. Lots plugged and overfilled... and a bunch that were undercured. Maybe it was just luck of the draw (3 boxes?), but maybe it's low priority on tobacco selection and inexperienced rollers at the factory. IDK
> 
> If you can find them and the higher price doesn't bother you, IMO Partagas 898's are far superior in a similar vitola.


May i ask what years were the boxes? All from same factory? I know a lot of the 17's from different brands I've smoked across the board were not some of the greatest cigars I've had taste or construction wise. Not all but it seemed like a lot to me.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Back in the 90s, I would give one of these to friends who thought that Havanas weren’t as strong as NCs, and watch them turn ashen.
They were incredibly strong, rough, and unlike anything else RyJ.
I haven’t smoked many recent examples, but I don’t think that they blow people away anymore.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Perfecto Dave said:


> May i ask what years were the boxes? All from same factory? I know a lot of the 17's from different brands I've smoked across the board were not some of the greatest cigars I've had taste or construction wise. Not all but it seemed like a lot to me.


Latest one was MOE JUN 14 purchased in 2015. Have not bought any more since. The other two boxes were different and earlier, bought over the previous 4 or 5 years.

EDIT: Correction. Latest was ORG JUN 16 purchased in 2017. Found it in my "completed" list. I must have finished it before the 14's that I still have one or two left from.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

bpegler said:


> Back in the 90s, I would give one of these to friends who thought that Havanas weren't as strong as NCs, and watch them turn ashen.
> They were incredibly strong, rough, and unlike anything else RyJ.
> I haven't smoked many recent examples, but I don't think that they blow people away anymore.


I had smoked some from 2013 and 2015 that were exactly as you described.
Very Robust to say the least.
There is a great review on the site from down under.
About ones from 2016.
Can not post the link on here.
As the site is also run by sellers of Cuban cigars.
The review gives them high marks in the strength department least ways.


----------



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks guys...appreciate the heads up. The fresh tobacco coming out of Cuba has been pretty tasty and construction hasn't been bad at all for what I recieved. I may throw a box in the mix just to say I can tell you so!
:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Perfecto Dave said:


> Thanks guys...appreciate the heads up. The fresh tobacco coming out of Cuba has been pretty tasty and construction hasn't been bad at all for what I recieved. I may throw a box in the mix just to say I can tell you so!
> :vs_cool:


Smart move enjoy!:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Just saw these on sale from one of our favorite vendors.
Thought you might be looking Dave.
I immediately thought of this thread! :vs_cool:


----------



## Jrfoxx2 (May 30, 2019)

Perfecto Dave said:


> Thanks guys...appreciate the heads up. The fresh tobacco coming out of Cuba has been pretty tasty and construction hasn't been bad at all for what I recieved. I may throw a box in the mix just to say I can tell you so!
> 
> :vs_cool:


I would have to agree with the Cigars from 2019 and later. My notes for smoked Cigars show I had more issues with cc's back in 2009 to 2011. Lots noted as plugged or too tightly rolled. Not much in the way of other construction issues though. 
I have been getting mainly 2019 and 2020 sticks of everything and have had very few issues with any of them and all have been tasty, just that some weren't good enough to me for the price. 
Actually have a few RyJ Cazadores lined up for my next order

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc (Oct 2, 2018)

Mine arrived today. Happy about the date code!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

Nice....mine are in NJ. Maybe Sat or Mon......:vs_OMG:


----------



## Jrfoxx2 (May 30, 2019)

Thanks to this thread i have a few on their way.
RyJ is probably tied with Montecristo for what I smoke the most of, so I expect good things from the Cazadores 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BobP (Nov 2, 2018)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> _OMG the best of the best when you can find them.
> Not like any other RYJ you have ever smoked.
> I am gonna quote BULLMAN here.
> GO DEEP!
> ...


You are the ultimate bad influence.


----------



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

Perfecto Dave said:


> Nice....mine are in NJ. Maybe Sat or Mon......:vs_OMG:


Made Phoenix today....closer, closer, NOT CLOSE ENOUGH >


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

BobP said:


> You are the ultimate bad influence.





Perfecto Dave said:


> Made Phoenix today....closer, closer, NOT CLOSE ENOUGH >


:grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2:


----------



## BobP (Nov 2, 2018)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> :grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2:


I almost ordered some Exhibicion No.4's, but when I saw your post, I went right to the Cazadores. Well, that and some more Partagas no 6.


----------



## bearinvt (Aug 12, 2012)

Perfecto Dave said:


> Made Phoenix today....closer, closer, NOT CLOSE ENOUGH >


Reminds me of an old song :smile2:


----------



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

bearinvt said:


> Reminds me of an old song :smile2:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

BobP said:


> I almost ordered some Exhibicion No.4's, but when I saw your post, I went right to the Cazadores. Well, that and some more Partagas no 6.


You got class bro! :vs_cool:


----------



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

Out for Delivery........:vs_OMG:


----------



## Jrfoxx2 (May 30, 2019)

BobP said:


> I almost ordered some Exhibicion No.4's, but when I saw your post, I went right to the Cazadores. Well, that and some more Partagas no 6.


I love the Exhibicion no.4. Very good smoke. I highly recommend them if you haven't tried them yet

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

Sweetness........:laugh2:


----------



## BobP (Nov 2, 2018)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> You got class bro! :vs_cool:


I don't know about that. I'm just learning from you experienced guys.


----------



## BobP (Nov 2, 2018)

Jrfoxx2 said:


> I love the Exhibicion no.4. Very good smoke. I highly recommend them if you haven't tried them yet
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I have not tried them yet. But, they are on my list. It seems I am back to work now, so hopefully I will order some in the near future.


----------

